# I need help photoshopping a picture PLEASEEEE



## jetson (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm a complete noob at photoshop and I'd really appreciate if someone would kindly edit a photo for me????? It a photo I want to get framed but it just doesn't look right. Help??? Send me an email if you would lend a helping hand. Thanks!!


----------



## Ross Images (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey

How about a little more info about the pic what type of editing?


----------



## Edsport (Jun 9, 2011)

Post a copy of the photo here and post the original at www.sendspace.com. It will give you a link, post the link here incase someone wants to edit your picture...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 9, 2011)

It doesn't look right to me, either.  I think you need a better subject.

:addpics:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll photoshop it, for a price....


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 9, 2011)

One post is all you need to do.  Posting twice is poor forum etiquette.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2011)

And a violation of TPF rules/regs - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ



> ...Do not cross-post messages in multiple forums in an effort to gain attention.,,,


----------

